# Troy Murphy signs with the Lakers



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_murphy_lakers_121711

Troy Murphy has agreed to a one-year deal with the Los Angeles Lakers, a league source told Yahoo! Sports.

Murphy joins Josh McRoberts as another versatile free agent forward to help partially negate the loss of Lamar Odom, who the Lakers traded to Dallas Mavericks.

Murphy, 31, finshed his 10th season in the NBA on the Boston Celtics bench last season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

McRoberts and Murphy don't even come close to making up for Odom.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

nor are they supposed to, Woj is a dumbass

as short term bench players they are fine, especially McRoberts


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We'll see. Murphy was good two years ago. Last year? Not so much. Maybe we got a steal, but it could also be a waste of time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> nor are they supposed to, Woj is a dumbass
> 
> as short term bench players they are fine, especially McRoberts


Josh McRoberts is not good.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Murphy was garbage last year. But we need bodies up front.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Josh McRoberts is not good.


actually he kind of is (especially for a short term mini mle contract):

here's his 10-11 advanced #s: gp 72 min 1597 PER 16.0 TS.608 efg.576 orbd% 7.6 dbd% 18.8 rbd% 13.3 as% 15.0 stl% 1.5 blk% 2.6 ortg 116 drtg 104 ows 2.6 dws 2.2 ws 4.9

and apparently he's doing pretty well so far in training camp


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> actually he kind of is (especially for a short term mini mle contract):
> 
> Season Age Tm Lg G MP PER TS% eFG% ORB%DRB% TRB% AST% STL% BLK% TOV% USG% ORtg DRtg OWS DWS WS 2010-11 23 IND NBA 72 1597 16.0 .608 .576 7.6 18.8 13.3 15.0 1.5 2.6 17.5 14.7 116 104 2.6 2.2 4.9


I'm sorry. How many Indy games did you watch last year?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Murphy was garbage last year. But we need bodies up front.


if we get anything like the Murphy of 09-10 it's an absolute steal - the 10-11 version is pretty much what we'd be paying for anyway


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I'm sorry. How many Indy games did you watch last year?


probably about 20 - he's decent on the boards, hustles, not much of an offensive game but he can hit from 3, sets a decent pick - ok but not great defensively in terms of position D, not really a factor on help 

pretty much all we could expect to get for 3m a year for 2 years, maybe even a bargain

his ability to hit the occasional 3 is a plus (as is Murphy's) as it will allow him to play off of Pau or Bynum


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> probably about 20 - he's decent on the boards, hustles, not much of an offensive game but he can hit from 3 - ok but not great defensively in terms of position D, not really a factor on help
> 
> pretty much all we could expect to get for 3m a year for 2 years, maybe even a bargain


The contract is fine. Just don't expect much from him. He is at best a decent rotation player.

I'm not going to argue, but I find it extremely hard to believe you watched 20+ Pacer games last year. Most people who follow sports for a living didn't see 20+ Pacer games last year. Not to mention, if you watched 20+ Pacer games last season, you'd think you'd post in the Pacers forum. In fact, I think its quite clear you didn't see that many games. Why bother lying?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> The contract is fine. Just don't expect much from him. He is at best a decent rotation player.
> 
> I'm not going to argue, but I find it extremely hard to believe you watched 20+ Pacer games last year. Most people who follow sports for a living didn't see 20+ Pacer games last year. Not to mention, if you watched 20+ Pacer games last season, you'd think you'd post in the Pacers forum. In fact, I think its quite clear you didn't see that many games. Why bother lying?


first of all go **** yourself 

second of all I travel all over the country including throughout the midwest and wind up watching plenty of games in hotel bars - that doesnt mean I like the Pacers, it means I like basketball and watch what's on


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> first of all go **** yourself
> 
> second of all I travel all over the country including throughout the midwest and wind up watching plenty of games in hotel bars - that doesnt mean I like the Pacers, it means I like basketball and watch what's on


Like I said, not going to argue about it. Pretty clear its a lie.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Murphy wa a horrendous defender healhy now coming off injuries and with some age he's gotta be horrific. But he used to be able to hit that mid range jumper and board some.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry you had to watch 20 Pacers games man. That sounds rough


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Murphy wa a horrendous defender healhy now coming off injuries and with some age he's gotta be horrific. But he used to be able to hit that mid range jumper and board some.


Terrible on D, but you're right, he'll have some big games where he grabs a bunch of boards and drops some big 3's.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Sorry you had to watch 20 Pacers games man. That sounds rough


They can be a very exciting team to watch. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sure they can, and thank you for yours.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Do the Lakers officially have the least athletic bench now? We have Blake, Kapono, Walton, MWP and now Murphy. This team would kill in a rec league though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

sylaw said:


> Do the Lakers officially have the least athletic bench now? We have Blake, Kapono, Walton, MWP and now Murphy. This team would kill in a rec league though.


Wow, you're right. In fact, if I didn't know better, I would think that all of them were just really good rec league players. Well, except for Walton.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I saw the thread title and was wondering how the hell it got 19 replies. Then I saw who wrote the second post and barely bothered to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

sylaw said:


> Do the Lakers officially have the least athletic bench now? We have Blake, Kapono, Walton, MWP and now Murphy. This team would kill in a rec league though.


I wish we would start MWP again, at least Barnes is only half black and would fit in better with that bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good signing. Solid backup big that can play 4/5.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Great, we keep signing non-athletic white guys! Mcroberts and Murphy will fit right in with Walton. I think we just surpassed Utah with the most white guys.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Let's bring in Chris Mihm or better yet Vlade Divac.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I saw the thread title and was wondering how the hell it got 19 replies. Then I saw who wrote the second post and barely bothered to read the rest of the thread.


Adding nothing basketball related to a thread again, eh? 

Congrats. About 1% of your posts contain actual basketball content, and most of those are fall out of the chair laughable. I think my favorite part is even Laker fans think you're an idiot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Non athletic??


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hard to argue he's good at the ally oop after that. 

Quite a few run of the mill white big 2 handers in that video though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah but he's certainly not Luke level non athletic. Lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Yeah but he's certainly not Luke level non athletic. Lol


He was known for being an "athletic white guy" when he was drafted. 

He'll make some decent highlights this year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm just happy that's he's not 50 years old like Ratliff and Smith.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm just happy that's he's not 50 years old like Ratliff and Smith.


He's decent. The Pacers just tried to pretend he was a starter for a while and he's anything but. 

Coming off the bench you guys could do a lot worse.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Out of all the players left and they sign Troy f*cking Murphy?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Derek Fisher
Steve Blake
Darius Morris
Kobe Bryant
Andrew Goudelock
Ron Artest
Matt Barnes
Devin Ebanks
Jason Kapono
Luke Walton
Pau Gasol
Josh McRoberts
Derrick Caracter
Andrew Bynum
Troy Murphy

That's 15 guys by my count. If we're signing anyone like Baron/Arenas then we're either cutting Caracter, Morris or Goudelock, or we're finally getting rid of Walton.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Who needs Odom or Dwight when you have Josh Mcroberts and Troy Murphy.

If we can somehow get rid of Luke, then that will be a significant off-season move by the Lakers aside from giving away Odom to Dallas for nothing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Adding nothing basketball related to a thread again, eh?
> 
> Congrats. About 1% of your posts contain actual basketball content, and most of those are fall out of the chair laughable. I think my favorite part is even Laker fans think you're an idiot.


Andrew Bynum rules and the Pacers suck.



Damian Necronamous said:


> Derek Fisher
> Steve Blake
> Darius Morris
> Kobe Bryant
> ...


Goudelock was already sent down to the D-fenders today.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Goudelock was already sent down to the D-fenders today.


Still takes up a roster spot on the Lakers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Andrew Bynum rules and the Pacers suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Goudelock was already sent down to the D-fenders today.


You've added so much to this thread. Thank you so much for your insight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Still takes up a roster spot on the Lakers.


It does? You sure? Because they sent Malcolm Thomas too.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> It does? You sure? Because they sent Malcolm Thomas too.


They have non-guaranteed deals. They won't all make the final roster, but sending them to the d-league doesn't change anything.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It does? You sure? Because they sent Malcolm Thomas too.


Pretty sure they do, and none the less Goudelock and Thomas were just recalled from the D-Fenders today.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> They have non-guaranteed deals. They won't all make the final roster, but sending them to the d-league doesn't change anything.


Huh? You were the one that said they take up a roster spot, now you are saying they won't make the final roster.

He listed 15 players, I told him Goudelock was assigned to the D-fenders so he won't make the final roster.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Huh? You were the one that said they take up a roster spot, now you are saying they won't make the final roster.
> 
> He listed 15 players, I told him Goudelock was assigned to the D-fenders so he won't make the final roster.


As of right now they count towards our roster total. One or both of them won't make the final roster, but that has nothing to do with being sent to the d-league. You can be in the d-league and still count towards the roster total. Remember when Farmar played for both teams on the same day?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> As of right now they count towards our roster total. One or both of them won't make the final roster, but that has nothing to do with being sent to the d-league. You can be in the d-league and still count towards the roster total. Remember when Farmar played for both teams on the same day?


I think sending them to the D league a week before the opener is a good sign they won't make the final roster.

He listed 15 players and said he wondered if one of them would get cut. I told him Goudelock was already sent to the D-fenders so likely he won't make the final roster. You told me he would still take up a roster spot.

There are players that play on both teams, but I don't think that's their plan with Goudelock or Thomas, so not sure why you brought that up.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

e-monk said:


> probably about 20 - he's decent on the boards, hustles, not much of an offensive game but he can hit from 3, sets a decent pick - ok but not great defensively in terms of position D, not really a factor on help
> 
> pretty much all we could expect to get for 3m a year for 2 years, maybe even a bargain
> 
> his ability to hit the occasional 3 is a plus (as is Murphy's) as it will allow him to play off of Pau or Bynum


The best part of McBob's game might be his passing. He's a great passer for his size.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He also caused a couple of 2nd chance attempts with his hustle that won't show up on the stat sheets. Anybody that hustles and plays hard will earn my respect. Guys like Turiaf and Josh Powell are loved by most Laker fans.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh McRoberts now Troy Murphy? Are the Lakers going to sign Eddie Gill and David Harrison next? Oh and dont forget Travis Diener!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Troy Murphy is an ugly, ugly man


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Troy Murphy is an ugly, ugly man


He kind of looks like R-star. Except R-star isn't 7 feet.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Josh McRoberts now Troy Murphy? Are the Lakers going to sign Eddie Gill and David Harrison next? Oh and dont forget Travis Diener!


World Peace, bro.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> He kind of looks like R-star. Except R-star isn't 7 feet.


I'd say you can do better than that, but you really can't can you?

This is your best. We'll have to just deal with it.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

You two should exchange your Christmas pleasantries over PM. This thread was made to discuss the greatness of Troy Murphy.


----------

